# Out at the pier.



## FatAznWithCake (May 18, 2010)

3:30AM


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 24, 2010)

Is that a shooting star?


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

cool effect with the lights...good job


----------



## reojohn285 (Jun 9, 2010)

It was so wonder that I liked it dude. I was thought that you have used special function for it like light mode option. The backlight was being so grey out the picture. So the picture was being shining it.


----------

